# Fly Control



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Y'all are talking about snow and I'm already working cattle. I hauled a load to the processor this morning and came back to check the herd I removed them from and counted nearly 60 flies per face. It's April and I had to make the decision to already put fly tags in. I like to hold out to May/June to get better coverage into fall. Looks like I will have to re-work them them with fresh tags to cover September/October.

I use a rotating fly tag regimen that alters the active ingredient to try preventing resistance. This year I'm back to Corathon, good stuff and judging by fly numbers, a good year to be back with them. I also use an IGR feed through mineral with Altosid.

What are your modes of action this year?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Have never tried fly tags but have thought about it. We use mineral with Altosid in it. This will only be the second year of using it on all groups. Before, we only used it in certain groups or farms where we had the worst fly issues. I do think it seems to help.

We have back rubs up in all pastures and treat them religiously. We try to switch up the class of active ingredient we use in the rub mix every other year or so to help with the resistance.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Are you using Southern States mineral too? I've been using it for 3 seasons now, the key is keeping it as the only mineral used just prior and during the fly season. I ration mine mixed with commodity to force them to at least get some daily. I saw a huge drop in fly numbers after 45 days or so the first time I used it. $27and change a 50 lb bag at my coop now but I'll still buy it.

The Fly Tags have more than paid for themselves. I'm on my fourth year using them after struggling with conception rates with the rubs and resistance to dust bags. For just over $2 a head, I put Bayer Corathon in their ears and was amazed. It was an organophosphate so the next year I used Python Magnums and last year used XP820. Now that I'm back with Corathon, I'm curious to see if resistance is minimal. Need to be vigilant with removal at end of the season and replenish as necessary. It's a no brainer since each animal is worked twice a year at a minimum.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What brand fly tags do you use and you're saying you get season-long control that would be pretty good. I believe maybe I would try those on Dairy heifers


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

endrow said:


> What brand fly tags do you use and you're saying you get season-long control that would be pretty good. I believe maybe I would try those on Dairy heifers


I'm beef so residual withdrawal periods are different than with lactating dairy. If your dairy heifers are not being milked, I imagine you can use whatever tags but keep in mind of the active ingredients you use for fly control on your milk herd especially if they are on the same farm. You don't want one herd using pyrethoid and another herd using organophosphate on the the same property. I want to emphasize it doesn't eradicate all flies but it will drastically reduce the numbers on your animals. Some cases there will virtually be no flies on the animal. Cows that are not swatting spend more time gaining weight and are overall more comfortable. Read all labels for you education, some tags should not be used on calves, lactating dairy, and slaughter withdrawals may apply.

My current rotation has been:
Year 2015: Bayer Corathon (not to be used on lactating dairy)
Year 2016: YTex Python Magnum (approved for lactating dairy)
Year 2017: YTex XP820 (not approved for lactating dairy)
Year 2018: Bayer Corathon


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

We will give ours Piliguard pinkeye vaccine coupled with the Cylance ear tags this year. Last year we used the Ytex XP820 and was real pleased with them,( not the first time we used them), and they gave us very good control of both face and horn fly's. When the tags loose their effective use around mid August, it's time to drag out the vet gun, each ball gives us around 6 weeks of additional control to carry out the rest of the season.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

TJ Hendren said:


> We will give ours Piliguard pinkeye vaccine coupled with the Cylance ear tags this year. Last year we used the Ytex XP820 and was real pleased with them,( not the first time we used them), and they gave us very good control of both face and horn fly's. When the tags loose their effective use around mid August, it's time to drag out the vet gun, each ball gives us around 6 weeks of additional control to carry out the rest of the season.


Ditto, on the vet gun. Have only been using every other year, but I think they came out with different modes of action now. Kind of fun being in a one sided paint ball target practice though.

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Have never used a vet gun for control, hope to keep it as a last resort mode. I do wonder if I can use my regular paintball gun...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.agweb.com/article/control-flies-prevent-disease/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah it’s southern states mineral that we use. And yes, it’s the only type we put out during fly season so their only choice. You sure are making me think about the fly tags. Our cows are through the chute a minimum of 2x year also, and that isn’t counting breeding, so that would not be any extra work really.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I would see if your neighbors use fly tags and if they did, buy what they didn't use last year. Or if they alternate like they should, see what they are using this year to reduce cross resistance. My neighbors don't use tags so I don't have to worry about interference plus my herd is 500 yards from the next nearest herd.

Can't convince them a $2-$5 investment pays for itself fast. They all say it's too much work, I don't know about you but $50 more profit a head makes me happy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a good discussion.

I have tried different methods and the fly mineral seems to work the best for me. Last year I used Long Range dewormer because it also is supposed to work with fly control. It did for a while, just not all summer.

I am going back to the mineral and a little pour on dewormer.

We paste worm for parasites.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> Have never used a vet gun for control, hope to keep it as a last resort mode. I do wonder if I can use my regular paintball gun...


No to regular paintball gun, seems they are a different size ball. :angry: I asked about them considering changing size or offering a paintball that was empty (filled with water), for target practice, so you could get more proficient hitting your cattle, got no response. 

If you follow the suggested method of training your cattle it is fairly fast. I can do 25 head in maybe 10 minutes. I would be faster, but I have to 'reload' after 15 shots. I usually only miss maybe one or less out of 25 now. Only need to target practice 2 or 3 times a summer (about 6 weeks of control, in my case), all depending upon how quick fly season gets started. YMMV

Larry


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

r82230 said:


> No to regular paintball gun, seems they are a different size ball. :angry: I asked about them considering changing size or offering a paintball that was empty (filled with water), for target practice, so you could get more proficient hitting your cattle, got no response.
> 
> If you follow the suggested method of training your cattle it is fairly fast. I can do 25 head in maybe 10 minutes. I would be faster, but I have to 'reload' after 15 shots. I usually only miss maybe one or less out of 25 now. Only need to target practice 2 or 3 times a summer (about 6 weeks of control, in my case), all depending upon how quick fly season gets started. YMMV
> 
> Larry


Do you treat them out in the pasture? Don't they take off when you shoot the first few? My cattle are pretty spoiled and come running when they see a pickup in the pasture but I'd think they'd take off pretty quick when I'd start shooting.

I used a paintball gun once to get a cow out of a stockpond that I was trying to round up. Worked quite well.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

So do the tubs that have the fly mineral in them work as well as the loose mineral ? Not sure how long they have been a thing but feed store here is just starting to carry them . Sure would work better for me if they did work .


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IHCman said:


> Do you treat them out in the pasture? Don't they take off when you shoot the first few? My cattle are pretty spoiled and come running when they see a pickup in the pasture but I'd think they'd take off pretty quick when I'd start shooting.
> 
> I used a paintball gun once to get a cow out of a stockpond that I was trying to round up. Worked quite well.


Yep, shoot them without rounding them up.

A little training is involved. You acclimate them first, by feeding them a little something, something (I just use a little of the 4H steer feed). I have used shelled corn, oats & commercial pelletized feed. You put the feed out, shoot the gun off without any balls in it. After a couple of days, they get to were then come running to you when you shoot the gun off. Just like you are calling them to come and eat. It's what I call positive reinforcement, they associate the sound with something good and being you are only shooting one at a time, the rest of the herd doesn't notice the flinching of one (except a real crazy one, but she left the farm last year, with a one-way ticket).

Then when you start 'treating' them with the balls (shooting them, trying to hit them between the hip & shoulder), they flinch and keep right on eating. Hint here, shoot the wildest ones first, they might not come back and eat as fast after getting hit (& shoot the tamest ones last). Also shoot them all on the same side (left or right). At least in my case I can't always remember which ones I have hit, with out seeing the orange mark (paint ball leaves some orange color on them for a few hours it seems). Shooting the same side, you just need to not see the orange spot to know which ones still need to be treated.

I seen video of guys riding horses or UTV treating cattle, with a Vet Gun, me I just walk around them. Here is Vet Gun's site (I don't remember where I seen the video).

https://www.agrilabs.com/vetgun

https://www.agrilabs.com/media/documents/products/literature/VG-SmartGuide-0004-Aiming-VetGun-v1.1.pdf

https://www.agrilabs.com/media/documents/products/literature/ILIN-0075VetGun4pagedetailerRev0115.pdf

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've never seen one of those before and I'm an animal scientist and an avid paint baller (well, used to be. It's hard to keep people motivated to play). Paintballs are .56 caliber and those vetgun balls are much larger than that.


----------

